# My new tank : 450L (118G)



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Hello all,

First, please forgive my bad english.

Well, I'm here to showing you my new planted tank.
description:
450L / 118G -> 150*50*60
lighting : 8*36W T8 (3 aquastar + 5 biolux)
heating : 2*300W (left / right)
filtration : fluval 404 (1100L/h)
co2 : 1 bubble/sec
fertilization : french fertilization (iron + oligo-elements)
fishes : cardinalis + herbertaxelrodi + scalare's couple + corydoras melinis + otocinclus + epalzeo
plants :monoselenium tenerum, ludwigia palustris, ludwigia repens, ludwigia repens rubin, ludwigia arcuata, hygrophila polysperma rosanervig, hygrophila difformis, cryptocoryne wendtii tropica, sagitaria subulata, hemianthus callitrichoides cuba, hemianthus micranthemoides, micranthenum umbrosum, eusteralis stellata, heteranthera zosterifolia, alternanthera reineckii, rotala rotundifolia, rotala green, rotala macranda green, cyperus helferi, nesea crassicaulis, lobelia cardinalis, myriophillum aquaticum, utricularia graminifolia, proserpinaca palustris cuba

It isn't the final plantation, some plants are in restarting (they have passed few days in a dustbin), but I want to keep this triangular form

Now the pictures (click to enlarge)
At the begining : 


With a black boddom :


And now two weeks later, with a few modifications, and some cut




Some pics :






from another tank but I love these shrimps ^^


Any ideas to improve this tank ? suggestion, comments etc.

Thanks


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice one hideki. What is this device on the right, a CO2 reactor or some thing?

PS: Si tu as des crevettes a vendre fais moi signe.


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

hmm on the right there is one heating (the other is on the left, hidden by the plants ^^) and a sounding line for the temperature (well I thing I've got to hide this)

for the shrimp, I've only got red cherry to sell, but do you go back in France some days ?


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Ah okay, that was the probe who confused me. 
I will be interested for some RCS, but I am not going back to France for some time. DHL are pretty quick so should be okay and I will be fully responsible if any lost. Let me know if your are interested, I could make a payment from France via my sister if you prefer.

Thanks.


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

Lovely triangular shaped composition with such a diverse number of plant species! My only concern is related to the fact that some of the plants are known as very fast growing (H. diffomis, Heteranthera z., etc) and could take too much space and light from the others. The second question comes to the association of Pterophillum scalare and red cherry shrimps. Are the shrimps safe enough with scalare?


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

@ alexandre : we can talk about that by MP on FA if you want, and in french too lol

@ intros : the plantation isn't definitive, I would make some modifications when all the plants would have grow
actually I've got caridinas japonica with the scalare in this tank, and no problem, but I guess if I had red cherry they serv for lunch 
I'm waiting about giving the scalare, and then put red cherry in this tank (I've got another tank for reproduction)

the tank with the sounding line hidden :


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Intros said:


> Lovely triangular shaped composition *with such a diverse number of plant species! *


I can recognize your style here Hideki...


----------



## Costanza (Feb 1, 2006)

I think the tank looks great. 
If it helps, I added imaging to show your HC once it has spread.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Your tank is looking very nice indeed, I'm sure once the HC starts to grow in, it will look even better. That is hemianthus callitrichoides cuba in the foreground, correct?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

wow!

what do you have in the left rear? what plant is that and is there something below all that elevating it?


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

eklikewhoa, you mean about the heteranthera zosterifolia ?

lindaC, yes, it's the HC on the foreground

costanza, thanks a lot for you fake ^^ I love this tank lol


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

hi all,
here are some news









I'm thinking about moving the proserpinaca in front of the mayaca, and exchange the rotala macranda green with the rotala spec. green.

what do you think about that ? any other ideas ?

thanks a lot


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Very nice and healthy!!!

What is your substrate? Is it Eco-Complete or AS Amazonia?

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

it's an eco susbstrate, not the AS


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

hello,

a little new after a little modification :
the proserpinaca has moved in front of the mayaca, the HM takes it place, and riccia takes the place of the HM ...







what do you think about this tank, any other ideas ?


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

WOW! very nice planting man!
I can't wait to see it with the HC all spreaded...Keep us posted

-Jassar


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

hello all, some news again ^^

a little modification : I have moved the utricularia near the monosolenium, and planted some HC, that explain the difference of color of the HC 

global view with all the lighting :




global view with half lighting :

















what do you think about this tank ?


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i cant wait for the foreground to fill in... sweet..


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

ranmasatome said:


> i cant wait for the foreground to fill in... sweet..


+ 1

When can I come in your house to see this tank ?


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

when you want kooka, I can give your BD so


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

:jaw: I love the yin yang look and feel you got going on here.

Very Very nice........I think I'm going to copy this look on my next project.


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

hey the copyright !!! lol


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

hideki said:


> hey the copyright !!! lol


DOH!! Ok Ok........I'll pay royalties if I must. HAH......J/K!!


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

hmmmm 100000000000$ could be sufficient lol


----------

